# Firmware Build v9.0 2019.5.3 e31b992 (02/16/2019)



## ChriZ (Nov 22, 2017)

Just got 2019.5.3. Got 2019.5.1 two days ago. Not noticing anything different

[MOD NOTE: 
POSTS SUCH AS "GOT IT!" AND "INSTALLING NOW IN (CITY)!" WILL BE REMOVED. 
PLEASE USE THE VOTING BUTTONS IF NOT ADDING SPECIFIC INFORMATION YOU HAVE EXPERIENCED WITH THE NEW FIRMWARE]


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Suspect this is the one that will be full rollout....just based on the numbers on TeslaFi. 

We shall see!


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

Looks like almost everyone that was on 5.1 is now on 5.3 via TeslaFi.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Here is a chap testing to see if bugs found in 5.1 have been solved in 5.3:


----------



## thandadesi (Dec 14, 2018)

I still haven't received 2019.5.1 (still on 2018.50.XX). Is it common to have some M3's don't receive updates for so long ??


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

thandadesi said:


> I still haven't received 2019.5.1 (still on 2018.50.XX). Is it common to have some M3's don't receive updates for so long ??


Yes. The 20 day mark is common. Sometimes 40 days. If you are not on WiFi, then even more than that.
This year change has been a little bit odd on the updates, since there has not been a wide deployment yet. Some of the 2019 versions around are only for the early access people. The last widespread version is the 2018.50.X.
I believe we should see the 2019.5.x that will start to roll out for general population sometime by the end of this week.


----------



## Tesla blue Y (Feb 13, 2018)

thandadesi said:


> I still haven't received 2019.5.1 (still on 2018.50.XX). Is it common to have some M3's don't receive updates for so long ??


Yes it occurs. I am also on 2018.50.6


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

thandadesi said:


> I still haven't received 2019.5.1 (still on 2018.50.XX). Is it common to have some M3's don't receive updates for so long ??


5.1 was quickly found to have many bugs, which later versions have fixed some, but not all of.

TBH, I don't care about Sentry or Dog mode. That doesn't mean I don't sit in my car to make sure that wi-fi connects before I leave, hoping to snag a little update.

Still, I only care about the new Summons. It was promised months ago as coming soon, yet we still keep seeing these little "nuisance" updates.


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

Rick Steinwand said:


> 5.1 was quickly found to have many bugs, which later versions have fixed some, but not all of.
> 
> TBH, I don't care about Sentry or Dog mode. That doesn't mean I don't sit in my car to make sure that wi-fi connects before I leave, hoping to snag a little update.
> 
> Still, I only care about the new Summons. It was promised months ago as coming soon, yet we still keep seeing these little "nuisance" updates.


What aspect of the next version of Summon is compelling to you? From what I have read, it looks like it will be an amusing little feature that has very little practical use. Once it has the ability to actually find a parking spot in a lot on its own and park itself, I will be quite interested, but I am not holding my breath for that one. As for the more recently promised features, I don't need a large RC car, and our cat already follows us around like a pet, so I have no need for our car to do the same.

Is there some other Summon feature that's been promised in the near-term that I have overlooked? If so, I might be interested, but if not, I would still rather see better blind-spot monitoring and Navigate on Autopilot.


----------



## aronth5 (Dec 7, 2016)

evannole said:


> What aspect of the next version of Summon is compelling to you? From what I have read, it looks like it will be an amusing little feature that has very little practical use. Once it has the ability to actually find a parking spot in a lot on its own and park itself, I will be quite interested, but I am not holding my breath for that one. As for the more recently promised features, I don't need a large RC car, and our cat already follows us around like a pet, so I have no need for our car to do the same.
> 
> Is there some other Summon feature that's been promised in the near-term that I have overlooked? If so, I might be interested, but if not, I would still rather see better blind-spot monitoring and Navigate on Autopilot.


Definitely agree, I believe there are going to be many disappointed owners when the next version of Summon is released. It was over promised and the reality will not match the hype.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

evannole said:


> What aspect of the next version of Summon is compelling to you? From what I have read, it looks like it will be an amusing little feature that has very little practical use. Once it has the ability to actually find a parking spot in a lot on its own and park itself, I will be quite interested, but I am not holding my breath for that one. As for the more recently promised features, I don't need a large RC car, and our cat already follows us around like a pet, so I have no need for our car to do the same.
> 
> Is there some other Summon feature that's been promised in the near-term that I have overlooked? If so, I might be interested, but if not, I would still rather see better blind-spot monitoring and Navigate on Autopilot.


I can amuse people at work to no end by pressing Forward and Reverse from the Summon screen so R/C would be entertaining, but I'm hoping for the Summon-to-Me (whatever they decide to call it). In other words, I'm here at the door and the vehicle comes from where it's parked and picks you up at the door. It may not be in the first version, but as long as I see some improvement with periodic updates, I can wait.

I ignored Summon for the first 3 months I owned it, but recently noticed I can have a closed garage door and Summon will pull up to the inside of the garage, open the door, and drive part way out. Then when I reverse and back inside the garage, it closed the door. I think this is pretty good tech.


----------



## Smokey S (Sep 30, 2018)

I believe the sentry mode and updated dash cam (with 3 cameras now) are the most important updates in this version. If you have animals, then dog mode is important to you. The blind spot chime doesn’t seem to be working yet, but would be a nice improvement. Finally, auto folding of mirrors based on location is another nice feature for tight garage spaces. P.S. when I used the manual folding of mirrors for my tight garage they will auto-deploy back to their normal position when you drive a small distance from the garage—nice touch!


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

Rick Steinwand said:


> I can amuse people at work to no end by pressing Forward and Reverse from the Summon screen so R/C would be entertaining, but I'm hoping for the Summon-to-Me (whatever they decide to call it). In other words, I'm here at the door and the vehicle comes from where it's parked and picks you up at the door. It may not be in the first version, but as long as I see some improvement with periodic updates, I can wait.
> 
> I ignored Summon for the first 3 months I owned it, but recently noticed I can have a closed garage door and Summon will pull up to the inside of the garage, open the door, and drive part way out. Then when I reverse and back inside the garage, it closed the door. I think this is pretty good tech.


Just a reminder. Summon+ is a FSD feature.


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

I'm waiting for the neural network auto wiper blades. Right now it's pretty terrible.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

thandadesi said:


> I still haven't received 2019.5.1 (still on 2018.50.XX). Is it common to have some M3's don't receive updates for so long ??


Most everybody is still on 50.x very few (around 2%) have something newer


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Ze1000 said:


> Just a reminder. Summon+ is a FSD feature.


Rick's signature lists FSD, and the expectation is this may be one of the first FSD features released.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

airj1012 said:


> I'm waiting for the neural network auto wiper blades. Right now it's pretty terrible.


Yup.



MelindaV said:


> Most everybody is still on 50.x very few (around 2%) have something newer


I'm finding it surprising how slow the 2019.5x updates are rolling out. You?


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> Rick's signature lists FSD, and the expectation is this may be one of the first FSD features released.


Yeah! There is no way to see signatures when replying from a mobile phone.
Anyway it is a reminder for everybody who will be disappointed when summon + is not working for them


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Ze1000 said:


> Yeah! There is no way to see signatures when replying from a mobile phone.
> Anyway it is a reminder for everybody who will be disappointed when summon + is not working for them


um.... rotate your phone 90 degrees.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Needsdecaf said:


> I'm finding it surprising how slow the 2019.5x updates are rolling out. You?


why do you think this one is slower than others? in the past some have come out 2 weeks apart, others 3 months apart.


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> um.... rotate your phone 90 degrees.


OMG a whole new world has just opened!!!


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> why do you think this one is slower than others? in the past some have come out 2 weeks apart, others 3 months apart.


I was more referring to the speed at which it's deploying. It seems to only be trickling out to people.


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

Needsdecaf said:


> I was more referring to the speed at which it's deploying. It seems to only be trickling out to people.


Seems normal to me. Sometimes is quick, but a few times is 1 week with VIP and then another week with EAP, to then start to deploy to GP which can take a few weeks to deploy to a significant number of cars. 
What is odd this time is the gap between two wide deployments. Last one was 2018.50.X and as of now we don't have a new one.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

I doubt 50.3 will be the one to be released to the general public since the blind stop warning chime doesn’t work.


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

JustTheTip said:


> I doubt 50.3 will be the one to be released to the general public since the blind stop warning chime doesn't work.


2019.5.3 might not be the one, but there is a strong possibility that it will be from the 2019.5 branch, since it is being tested/ironed out for a week or so.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

Ze1000 said:


> 2019.5.3 might not be the one, but there is a strong possibility that it will be from the 2019.5 branch, since it is being tested/ironed out for a week or so.


Yup. Hopefully 50.4. I want an update already. lol


----------



## Tony Opalenik (May 22, 2017)

Ze1000 said:


> Just a reminder. Summon+ is a FSD feature.


Oh man. Is this true? Where has this been documented?


----------



## chutieu (Jul 23, 2018)

For those that have 2019.5.3, do you notice that the power on the cigarette plug is now always on? I have a USB hub connected to the cigarette plug to power several things including a USB light. After updating to 2019.5.3, I noticed that the USB light was still on after closing the door


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Tony Opalenik said:


> Oh man. Is this true? Where has this been documented?


What is included in EAP is noted on the Tesla Autopilot page








These are all things that are currently activated (at least to the initial release level) now that NoA is out there.

The "Smart Summon" is under a separate section. It does not specifically say this is included as part of EAP, so until Tesla categorizes it specifically as part of EAP, it is probably safe to assume this will be part of the FSD package


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Interesting that according to TeslaFi (reminder that this is only a small subset of actual vehicles), NO cars have gotten 2009.5.3 today or yesterday, and only 5 got it Monday and 6 got it Sunday. 5.1 and 5.2 appear to be dead since Sunday. 

Meanwhile 2019.4.2 is starting to rip out, having 30 on Monday and 135 today....but mainly to S and X vehicles! 

I have to say, as a new owner, this is fascinating / crazy to watch. Seems totally random.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Needsdecaf said:


> NO cars have gotten 2009.5.3 today or yesterday


oh! what features were in 2009.5.3?!


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> oh! what features were in 2009.5.3?!


Maybe some special SMS characters. Flip phone integration and full Palm Pilot support. I am not sure, I'm still trying to reach some early adopters via AOL Instant Messenger since Nextel service is spotty where I am.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Rick Steinwand said:


> Still, I only care about the new Summons. It was promised months ago as coming soon, yet we still keep seeing these little "nuisance" updates.


I'd rather have automatic wipers that work properly.


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> What is included in EAP is noted on the Tesla Autopilot page
> View attachment 22218
> 
> These are all things that are currently activated (at least to the initial release level) now that NoA is out there.
> ...


Agreed. It is a gray area.
FSD would be anything that wouldn't require a driver behind the wheel or in direct supervision of the car (L3?/L4). This would include finding parking spaces alone and come pick you up. FSD would be a matter of interpretation from authorities as well, because finding a parking space can be considered driving in private space, which in a few states/countries would be allowed without an autonomous driving regulation necessary.


----------



## ehendrix23 (Jan 30, 2019)

Needsdecaf said:


> Interesting that according to TeslaFi (reminder that this is only a small subset of actual vehicles), NO cars have gotten 2009.5.3 today or yesterday, and only 5 got it Monday and 6 got it Sunday. 5.1 and 5.2 appear to be dead since Sunday.
> 
> Meanwhile 2019.4.2 is starting to rip out, having 30 on Monday and 135 today....but mainly to S and X vehicles!
> 
> I have to say, as a new owner, this is fascinating / crazy to watch. Seems totally random.


I noticed that as well (and I'm also a new owner ... 4 weeks today). 2019.4.2 might be some kind of fix or so specifically for S and X vehicles. I also noticed that there was like a day or so of no updated for 2019.5.2 and then 2019.5.3 started to roll-out. Also known that 2019.5.3 still has at least 1 bug related to blind spot chime (not much of chime going on). So personally kinda expecting a newer version to come out soon with potentially those items fixed in it and that version could then be the one that will end up being pushed out to the masses.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

FrancoisP said:


> I'd rather have automatic wipers that work properly.


It's winter here. My wipers have been turned off (and operated manually) for months now.


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

Well here in the Southeast, it won't stop raining! Fixing the wipers is more important to me than Summon+. Albeit definitely not as cool.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Might have missed it posted... I glanced at each post but haven't read them all as I normally would (also am at work so can't watch the video posted on page one). Does this update fix the flickering lights issue?

Also, anyone have this issue (essentially an "EAP trial" pop up that won't go away until reboot, occasionally multiple reboots) on this new update? I'm hopeful it was limited to 50.6 which seems to have been the firmware everyone started experiencing this was on.

If these are talked about in that video and someone who watched it could answer, I would appreciate it. Otherwise, I'll reply here later when I'm home from work and have watched it myself.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

FrancoisP said:


> I'd rather have automatic wipers that work properly.


Maybe you could help us understand what doesn't work well with your wipers. I think we can admit the wipers have had problems, mainly with chatter, but mine have worked very very well for probably 4 months now. I would agree that maybe they should wipe just a bit more often than they do when on automatic, but I've had no chatter and they even seem to be working well when it is dark outside. Improvements have been made and I'd take them like they are, but obviously some issues still for some people, I'm just not sure what they are.


----------



## Shadow LI (Aug 19, 2018)

Are we ever getting the new version?????


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

This noon my car downloaded 2 GB, but there is still no sign of an update notification.
May be this download was some kind of new maps?


----------



## egauk (Nov 22, 2018)

victor said:


> This noon my car downloaded 2 GB, but there is still no sign of an update notification.
> May be this download was some kind of new maps?


From what I've observed only map updates are that large. This is what my car downloaded this evening and likely just map data. Still a welcome update.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Something downloaded that big is typically maps. It may upload a lot more, video, driving logs, etc.


----------



## Arktctr (Jan 11, 2017)

victor said:


> This noon my car downloaded 2 GB, but there is still no sign of an update notification.
> May be this download was some kind of new maps?


This post inspired me to actually check the download patterns of my Model 3 while on my home Wifi (I.e. parked in my garage)...I checked the history and the typical daily download of data is about 4MB...its been pretty consistent the nearly 3 months i've owned mine except for the rare times I've received a software update and then it spiked to almost 600MB. The interesting part for me is I've never seen a download that was GB in size...I suppose every car is different...


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

Looks like 2019.5.4 4c3c414 is the new 2019.5.3 e31b992. Yesterday I believe Teslafi had 25 cars on 2019.5.3 e31b992, now they have only 22 and 3 are on 2019.5.4 Hopefully this version has squashed all the bugs and will be the release that trickles down to everyone else.


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

airj1012 said:


> Looks like 2019.5.4 4c3c414 is the new 2019.5.3 e31b992. Yesterday I believe Teslafi had 25 cars on 2019.5.3 e31b992, now they have only 22 and 3 are on 2019.5.4 Hopefully this version has squashed all the bugs and will be the release that trickles down to everyone else.


Two more shifted from 2019.5.3 to 2019.5.4 (20 and 5)


----------



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

chutieu said:


> For those that have 2019.5.3, do you notice that the power on the cigarette plug is now always on? I have a USB hub connected to the cigarette plug to power several things including a USB light. After updating to 2019.5.3, I noticed that the USB light was still on after closing the door


Is this true? I'll Find out in the morning as I set my car to update overnight tonight.

If so, I'll be disappointed. I rely on the 12v outlet to power off with the car to turn my V1 radar detector on and off. IMO a functional change like this should be accompanied by a configurable setting.


----------



## chutieu (Jul 23, 2018)

Yes it has been confirmed. Not only the power to the cigarette plug is always on but the 2 rear USB ports are also stay on


----------



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

chutieu said:


> Yes it has been confirmed. Not only the power to the cigarette plug is always on but the 2 rear USB ports are also stay on


No this is wrong, it doesn't remain "always on".

I was able to do a basic test. Yes the 12v port remains on but it* does power off *after some period of time (didn't test the USB ports). Note that I'm talking about with Sentry mode not enabled.

When I have time to spend near the car I'll try to watch for how long the power remains on.

If it only remains powered for a short duration, this is actually a good thing. It would bother me that the radar detector would power off and on if I briefly re-open the door a couple of times to get things out.

I'll post more once I research it further unless someone beats me to it 

Paul


----------



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

Edit: See the post on this thread
https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...4-4c3c414-02-22-2019.11402/page-5#post-207286

I went straight to 5.4

Possibly the behavior changed from 5.3 and I should have been posting in that thread. Chutieu, my apologies and when you get the .4 update it seems yours will power down after a few minutes as well. Which is good!


----------

